# Wanted, Schwinn Sidewinder Bars



## mrg (Jul 25, 2016)

( Bumping the old thread, looking for another set 4 years later! ) wanted, schwin sidewinder handle bars, 28 in wide part # 7851, don't know how many yrs the made them but these are 1981. Probably going to sell this sidewinder but love the bars for a project but this bike to complete OG to take anything off so PM me if you got some..




[ATsoTACH=full]343730[/ATTACH]


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 31, 2016)

anyone?


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Aug 2, 2016)

How much ya need for the ol Schwinn?


----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2016)

bump it up


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2016)

bump it


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2016)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2016)

bump it up


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2016)

bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## KevinM (Jul 28, 2020)

I have some black bars that are that profile. PM me.


----------



## mrg (Sep 4, 2020)

TTT


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 21, 2021)

Not exact, but Wald #803 is similar. No crossbar though… These were the bars on the Sierras of that era.


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2021)

Looking for set for another project.


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 24, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/165090642024?campid=5335809022


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks but starting bid of $175 for sidewinder bars🤢


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2021)

Bump it!


----------



## Vectorguy (Dec 5, 2021)

Did you find some?  How much you looking to spend?


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)

Still looking


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 15, 2022)

These need some lovin'...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/275416687507?campid=5335809022


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2022)

Just missed them but were a little tweeked. Thanks


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie (Oct 26, 2022)

i seen this Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/CoN6TR92rub


----------

